# Bellator Dvds?



## rich212

Just wondering, do Bellator release Dvds of their events? 
Thanks


----------



## Rauno

Yes, they do. 

http://www.ioffer.com/i/bellator-dvd-season-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-1-95-mma-174069657


----------



## rich212

Thanks. Is there any single ones though?


----------



## Rauno

I'm not sure, guessing if you'll search thoroughly, you'll find out.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Rauno said:


> Yes, they do.
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/bellator-dvd-season-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-1-95-mma-174069657



By the way, even though your link is down I wanted to let you know how cracking your site is Raunatron.

I've been "collecting" UFC DVDs for a while now. I imagine by the end of the year I'll have 2010-2013 (the only years I'm missing). After that I'll be looking for other promotions and it's a nightmare to find downloads to things like Bellator, World Series of Fighting, Pancrase etc.

There's a guy on that site you posted doing pretty much every major promotion there was, including some really hard shit to find. He's got loads of KSW DVDs for example. It's a bit steep in price but worth it to keep building a "collection".


----------

